# Rat Cages/Set Up Pics



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Just looking for a bit of inspiration as I'm trying to make a new enclosure for my two rats.

At the moment they're in this:










The photo was taken quite a while back and the cage was only ever meant to be a temporary solution until I could afford something a bit more suitable. Since the pic was taken I modified it quite a bit including having plastic shelves etc. etc. but the whole thing is in need of a revamp so I'm thinking of starting from scratch and building something bigger and better. Don't get me wrong; it's like a 5 foot by 3.5 enclosure but my ones are so lively that I think it's best I create something new.

Anyone got any pics of their set ups they'd like to share - be them home-made, shop-bought or whatever? Not necessarily just rat ones either, I'm nosey and would like to see others too!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

check out this, its really good

Google Image Result for http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s140/sassy-rats/crimbo/l_3995be47edb2518d44908f1691864f-1.jpg


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Have a look on the cage set-ups pages on FR.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers all - I couldn't get the link earlier to work though 

I've now bought an old aviary thing from Ebay - looks in really good nick and is around 6" tall by 5" wide so definitely got the space sorted. It cost over £300 new and I won it for twenty quid! Picking it up tomorrow so will get started on the renovating and will post pics of the progress :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Dontcha just LOVE ebay!!! I got my duetto for £36 a few years ago. And I love it!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooh, is it like this:

Rat Cages : Ferplast Duetto Large Aviary - Birds or small animals : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

because that looks pretty much the same as what I've just bought! Ebay is brilliant.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I have one on my phone but cant put it on my comp as it doesnt have bluetooth can anyone help? I can txt the image to someone and they could put it on?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

pippainnit said:


> Ooh, is it like this:
> 
> Rat Cages : Ferplast Duetto Large Aviary - Birds or small animals : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
> 
> because that looks pretty much the same as what I've just bought! Ebay is brilliant.


 
Yup!! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

You guys are so lucky! I've been searching eBay for ages looking for a nice big cage =o


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just gotta keep your eyes open  It took me ages to find that duetto.


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> Just gotta keep your eyes open  It took me ages to find that duetto.


Yeah I guess there isn't a real rush. I mean I can't have it here yet so.. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just keep looking


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've got a duetto at the moment, I love it in all ways apart from cleaning it - it's so big that it would need dismantling to get it outside and hose it down, so I do my best inside with a bucket and disinfectant, but it's already starting to smell again.

I'm tempted to go back to Explorers, despite their cruddy little trays...


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

This is it:

Ferplast Aviary Cage Indoor Flight Rat Sugar Glider on eBay (end time 05-Jul-10 19:25:22 BST)

Just got it home now. Haven't really 'tackled' it yet - it needs a really good clean and some new bolts in the roof etc. But - those that have one or know about them - it's currently separated into three sections... is it easy enough to take the main section out so that it's just one big cage? I can see that the bottom '2' parts have a divider that can be lifted but not sure about the main flooring of the top level. Will have a proper go at it later. 

I'm like a kid with a new toy!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww!! Mine didn't come with the middle divider for the bottom. Poo!! *lol* Yeah, just take the whole floor out of the middle and you've got one big cage. You may have to tape the flappy bit down, though


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Excellent!
Thank you!

I'm so excited now - the rats had better bloody appreciate it. Took three people to get it into my massive people carrier and a further four people to try to get it upstairs in my house! It looks big enough for Willit to live in let alone my two little girls. In fact I'm now starting to worry that it'll be too _big_ for them now... maybe they'll need a few friends :whistling2:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

This looks like quite the bargain too:

Ferplast-furet Tower Cage rat ferret chinchilla on eBay (end time 08-Jul-10 16:20:14 BST)

As for my cage progress. Picked it up yesterday and gave it a good clean etc. Currently only got enough bits and pieces to sort out the bottom sections (proves how big it is!) but here are a couple of pics to show how it's coming along. The rats seem to love it! I get them out every evening from around 7ish until I go to bed and they're normally ready and waiting but last night they didn't want to know me. They were far too busy exploring and playing in the new abode:










Been making some hammocks out of old tea towels etc and a rope bridge. They seem to like the perches that came with it (putting their tails to good use!) and I've fashioned one shelf so far but going to head out now and buy lots more


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I use the perches that came with mine to make hammock/tube, as well  I just use two and put an old pant leg over them.... Then attach a good distance apart. VIOLA! A hammock/tube


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Amazing idea! I'll get to work with that now


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

Glad you're pleased with it Pippa, it looks great 

Tariq.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have 4 of my ratty boys in a similar cage, they love the space, we put a load of shelves in ours and use hammocks as safety nets. We paid £80 for ours

This was when we first bought it, it has loads more stuff in it now


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a duetto a while ago, until I traded it in for SRS. Those double ovenglove thing are brill for cages like that. 
Here are a few of my setups.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Bampoisongirl the link you posted is my rattie cage, i dont have rats now though im trying to home my boys which are at my mums currently.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lover said:


> Bampoisongirl the link you posted is my rattie cage, i dont have rats now though im trying to home my boys which are at my mums currently.


 

Your biggest cage was brilliant. Ive still got the 2 black berkie boys I got from you, last year I think. They are absolutely gorgeous:flrt:


----------

